# A diseasel for the AV?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Even the Cumbres and Toltec has it's "Pineapple" so why not?

Travis sent me a couple Aristo bricks. John Bouck sent me some miscellaneous diesel bits. And I had a Bachmann Big Hauler cab here from someplace, sooooo.....






































For a generic diseasel built from junk, I think it's actually coming out quite presentable. It has a definite Alco/GE feel. A little bit HH660, a little bit 50 ton, a little bit 70 ton.....



































I think I have most of the bits here or coming. I don't have a set of rear steps, the truck sideframe mounting brackets, handrail stanchions, weights, or a few other odd bits yet, but I'll figure something out. I also need to develop a paint scheme. Eastern roads tended to be conservative. Often using single colors with plain lettering for freight units. So far, I've ruled out black, but B&O Royal Blue, or PRR Tuscan are possibilities - as is a solid color with a wide contrasting stripe.



As for a backstory? Best I've come up with so far is that it was built an "export" model (NG Alcos use different traction motors than SG ones) for the US Army in occupied Japan, but a cable snapped as it was being loaded at the docks, destroying the cab and badly damaging some of the mechanicals. So the Army refused to take delivery. It was written off as salvage, and sold a 2nd hand dealer, who rebuilt using a scrap steam loco cab. After that it was peddled to the cheap bas---, err... respectfully offered to the frugal directors on the AV for a fraction of the cost of a new unit.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking foward to seeing it painted and finished! 
Great work! 

Alec.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks really good. I have to say you are the MacGyver of large scale !


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who are curious, the frame is built up from 4 main sections spliced. There is also a .020" x 2" brass bar bridging the joints for strength. I may try to figure out how to targa mount the rear coupler and perhaps attach the rear steps to the truck as well. 









First coat of color


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Mik, it looks great already! The green livery is very nice. A real workhorse. 
Again you show what beautiful stuff can be build from some bits and pieces. Very inspirational!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Too hot to work outside most of this afternoon, so I made progress.....
controls and 'bus driver'










steps, horns and stuff








I used 1/2x1/2, plexi and 1/4" blind nuts to make the truck bolsters - not pretty but serviceable. I still need 4 more truck springs. I thought I had them, but can't find them.








trucks mounted to the chassis. It rides a little high, but I'm not sure how I'm going to fix it, yet.








I decided to raise the cab about 3/16" I think it looks better








Other side--









Still to do: wiring, weight, rear pilot and steps, front coupler, railings.....Does anybody know what year visibility stripes on walkways were mandated?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mk, I have some truck springs how many ya want?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis, I absolutely need 4. I also need you to PM me your addy again so I can send you that stuff you asked for. 

"other" things I'm looking for is a fan motor for the smoke unit, a set of pilot steps, and a bunch of railing stanchions. 

Progress pix 
That pulley I broke came in handy 









But no kludge is EVER complete without duct tape! 









A bit over 5-1/2 pounds is what the Aristo FA1 weighs, isn't it? 









A brief road test 









However, it doesn't like the current state of my trackwork.... I need to go after another bucket of boney. 









Anybody got ideas on how to make it belch thick black smoke and sparks like an Alco?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the new mallets can make a lot of smoke! hahahahaha! 

You actually have to burn something to make black sooty smoke. 

I think us large scale guys have been on that quest for a long time! 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always thought that if somebody could come up with a way to make copy machine toner blow out with the smoke, we would get the effect we are looking for. My concern is that the toner could possibly cause more problems than we had bargined for. I don't know whether there could be any health issues, but most of the stuff near the tracks would REALLY get weathered. 

Anybody know whether there are bad chemicals in toner? I know the sooty deposits could become a real nusience. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Black smoke? I got some of that a couple weeks ago. It comes from IC chips


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucas electronics? 

That turned out cool! 

Later, 

K


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

so how does ic chips wprk to make black smoke..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They quit working when the black smoke gets out.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see... only 4 months of procrastina-, errrr, parts acquiring hiatus? Not a record, but pretty bad. 

Navin at Aristo didn't have a set of RS-3 pilot steps, none have showed up on fleabay, either. so I had to fudge a set. They are a bit narrower than the factory ones, but better than nothing - Besides I needed a larger opening for the truck mounted coupler, anyway. 

















Ray Webster sent me some of the stuff I needed, so a real big *THANK YOU!!* to him. 

One of the things was a USA smoke unit - rather than remove the Aristo one that I had worked so hard to make fit, I scavenged the fan and cast well and made up some ducting. If anybody needs the element or the circuit board, just holler. 









The other thing Ray sent was handrail stanchions - Yes I know they are mounted 'wrong', but the walkway looked too narrow for 1/24 the correct way. I attached them with contact adhesive, so they should give rather than break. 









Some 1/16" brass rod, and it's actually starting to look something like an Alco/GE road switcher.... maybe


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Kim sez I have to help clean up the house for tomorrow, so this thing is as done as it gets for a while. I still meed to put on a front coupler, and detail the rear pilot beam.


----------

